# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  γαλιαντρα

## nicktzad

δεν ξερω αν καποιος γνωριζει το πουλι γαλιαντρα ή κατσουλιερα ή δεν ξερω πως αλλιως μπορει να λεγετε...μου το εχουνε πει με πολλες ονομασιες.πιστευω να καταλαβατε  για ποιο σας λεω.εχει τυχει να δω αυτα τα πουλια 2-3 φορες σε κλουβια αλλα και εξω στην φυση αγρια και ακομα καλυτερα να τα ακουσω να κελαιδανε.εχουν απιστευτο κελαιδημα!!!μου εχουνε πει επισης οτι μιμουνται πολυ καλα φωνες αλλων πουλιων.επισης μου εχουν πει οτι τετοια πουλια βρισκεις μονο αγρια αχμαλωτισμενα.ξερει καποιος αν οντως αληθευει αυτο ή υπαρχουν και πουλια εκτροφειου?και αν ναι που μπορω να βρω.γιατι οπου και αν εχω ρωτησει δεν εχω βρει...

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου χαιρομαι που δεν θελησες να αγορασεις καποιο αιχμαλωτισμενο πουλακι!! το μηνυμα καθυστερησε να ανεβει γιατι χρειαζεται εγκριση βασει κανονων του φορουμ των ιθαγενων.αν και θα ηθελα να υπαρχει εκτροφη μονο πουλιων που δεν μπορουν να ζησουν πια στη φυση ,σου ευχομαι να βρεις ενα τετοιο πουλακι γεννημενο σε κλουβι αν και να γνωριζεις οτι και αυτο θα ειναι παιδι μαλλον αιχμαλωτισμενων γονιων .δυσκολα θα βρεις εκτροφη πολλων γεννιων γεννημενων πουλιων σε αιχμαλωσια σε αυτο ειδος.ισως καποιο εισαγωγης...

----------


## XRHSTARAS

φιλε μου νικο δυστηχως δεν βρισκεις τετοιο πουλι απο εκτροφειο ολα οσα υπαρχουν σε κλουβι ειναι απο εχμαλωσια και αυτα τα πουλια ανηκουν στην φυση στο φυσικος τους περιβαλον! δυσκολα θα βρεις αν βρεις!

----------


## nicktzad

εννοειτε πως δεν προκειται να αγορασω αιχμαλωτισμενο πουλι...πρωτον ειναι κριμα το πουλακι να ζει στρεσαρισμενο ολη του την υπολοιπη λιγοστη ζωη που θα του εχει απομεινει και δευτερον τι να το κανεις ενα πουλι που χτυπιεται στα καγκελα του κλουβιου ολη μερα?σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τις πληροφοριες σας!!!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Να προσθεσω μονο πως τα πουλια που αναφερεις ειναι δυο διαφορετικα ειδη. Ναι μεν ανηκουν και τα δυο στους κορυδαλους αλλα το ενα ειναι η Γαλιαντρα Melanocorypha calandra (σπανιο) ενα το αλλο ειναι ο πολυ κοινος Κατσουλιερης Galerida cristata.

----------


## nicktzad

εχω την εντυπωση οτι στην φυση εχω δει τους κατσουλιεριδες και συγκεκριμενα στην περιοχη των γρεβενων και εποχη χειμωνα.τετοια πρεπει να ηταν αν θυμαμε καλα.
και αυτα που εχω δει σε κλουβια πρεπει να ητανε γαλιντρες.τωρα απο που προερχονταν αυτες ενας θεος ξερει.παντως εδειχναν ηρεμες και χαλαρες μεσα στο κλουβι.

----------

